# Hatridge Haunt 2005



## hatridgehaunt (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry this video is so old, but I just joined the forum... This was the only year we tried to film our yard. High quality (at least it was back then...) http://www.sw-zoo.net/video/2005/Halloween_Hi.wmv Same video in a smaller file size: http://www.sw-zoo.net/video/2005/Halloween_Lo.wmv
There are some photos here: http://www.sw-zoo.net/years/2005.html

We are trying to start up again this year. Hopefully we will be better with getting pictures and video.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks pretty cool. You have some very nice scenes. Did you make the smoking "dragon"?


----------



## hatridgehaunt (Jul 7, 2014)

Hairazor said:


> That looks pretty cool. You have some very nice scenes. Did you make the smoking "dragon"?


Thanks. That was the largest version of the dragon that we built. It worked so much better when we could wrap the dragon around the "cave". We only had to make the upper body and tail. The lighting isn't what we wanted, but this is the best picture showing the whole thing: http://www.sw-zoo.net/images/2005/13.jpg
The body is now gone, but we still have the head. He may rise again some day.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice looking haunt HAT.....welcome to the forum.....!


----------

